#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in punjab | Best Btech/BE colleges in punjab

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Punjab:*National Institute of Technology (NIT) JalandharIndian Institute Of Technology, RoparPunjab Engineering CollegeThapar Institute of Engg & TechnologyGuru Nanak Dev Engineering CollegeSant Longowal Institute of Engineering & TechnologyUniversity Institute of Engineering & Technology ChandigarhChandigarh College of Engineering & Technology ChandigarhGuru Nanak Dev University Main Campus AmritsarUniversity College of Engineering-Patiala*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Punjab:

1.) National Institute of Technology (NIT) Jalandhar*
*Year of Establishment:* 1987.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringEcological EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringFood Science & Nutrition TechnologyHumanities and ManagementHealth Science and TechnologyIndustrial and Production EngineeringInstrumentation and Control EngineeringMechatronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringManufacturing EngineeringTextile TechnologyUrban Engineering*Fee Structure:*
 
*
Placement:*

*Address:* Bye Pass  G T Road, Jalandhar, Punjab 144011.





  Similar Threads: RIMT Institute Of Engineering And Technology  Punjab, btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Indian Institute Of Technology, Ropar*
*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*Fee Structure:*
Fee structure
IIT Ropar

One time payment
2500

Payable every semester
27035

Refundable caution deposit
4000

Medical insurance premium
450

Total fees payable at the time of admission
33985




*Placement:
* 
*Address:* Ropar, Nangal Road, Rupnagar, Punjab, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Punjab Engineering College
**Year of Establishment:* 1921.

*Affiliation:* Punjab University.

*Courses:*
Aeronautical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Electrical CommunicationInformation Technology EngineeringMecahnical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:*

*Placement: 
*Invitations are sent to the companies/ organizations with relevant information and the Placement Performs. Company/organization fills the Placement Performs and sends it to placement office, PEC Chandigarh, along with the possible dates for the visit.The company receives confirmation from the Placement Office.Company/organization conducts the Pre-Placement talk (PPT). Willing students appear for the selection procedure which involves a written test/group discussion. Short listed candidates appear for the personal interviews. The Company/organization is required to furnish the final list of the selected students as soon as possible. We register a job against the selected students and they may or may not be allowed to appear for other companies interviews as per placement policy.

*Address:* PEC University of Technology Sector 12,Chandigarh  160012 India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Thapar Institute of Engg & Technology*


*Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*Affiliation:* Thapar University.

*Courses:*

Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Instrumentation EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*Fee Structure:* 
Total Tuition Fee INR 1,45,840/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 40,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*

Minimum Salary:2.28 lakhsMaximum Salary: 11.70 lakhsAverage Salary: 4.01 lakhs
*Address:* Thapar Institute of Engineering and Technology Thapar University, P.O Box 32, Patiala, Punjab, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College*


* Year of Establishment:* 1953.

*Affiliation:* Punjab Technical University.

*Courses:*

Civil Engg.Computer Sc. & Engg.Electrical Engg.ECEInformation Tech.Mech. Engg.Production Engg.
*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 94,000/- Per Year.

*Hostel & Mess Fee Structure:* Fee INR 15,800/- Per Year.

*Placements:*
 All the reputed organizations including MNCs  come to the College for campus recruitment. To achieve its goal, the  Training & Placement Cell works towards recognizing the core  competencies of students. It works through a close knot organization and  has a structure which conveys information to the students at the  fastest possible rate. A common placement brochure for all branches is  published. The Training & Placement Cell firmly believes in  Industry-Institute Interaction. In order to accomplish  Industry-Institute Interaction it organizes technical talks and  national seminars to provide a platform for the budding engineers to  interact with professionals from various industries. It encourages  visits to the industries by the college students. It arranges for  industrial problems to be worked on by students as part of their  projects. It also takes suggestions from members of industry regarding  designing/changing of curriculum. The college has signed MOUs with many  industrial organizations and industrial chambers. Technical paper  presentation contests are held in collaboration with industries to  discuss new developments and trends.

*Address:* Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College, Gill Park Ludhiana 141006 Punjab(India).

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Sant Longowal Institute of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1985.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
Chemical Engineering (Spl. in polymer Tech.)Chemical EngineeringFood TechnologyComputer Science & engineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInstrumentation & control EngineeringMechanical Engineering with specialization in:a) Manufacturing Engineeringb) welding TechnologyInformation Technology
*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 32,210/- Per Semester Including Hostel.

*Placement:*
The training and placement department is working actively and passionately under the guidance of Dr. Pardeep Gupta (Head T & P),supported by a team of departmental coordinators.
This time a major change has been made in the working of the Training and Placement department. Students from all batches have been involved in the working of the department. Almost more than 100 students have been placed this year.

*Address:* Longowal Campus Road, Longowal, Punjab 148106, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) University Institute of Engineering & Technology Chandigarh*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Panjab University.

*Courses:*
BiotechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering
*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 50,750/- At The Time Of Admission.
Hostel Fee INR 40,800/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Acenture
                     HCL Technologies
                     Polaris Software Labs

                     Agilent
                     Hughes Systique
                     Punjab Communications Ltd

                     Aricent
                     IBI Biosolutions
                     SAP

                     Bharat Electronics Limited
                     Infosys Technologies
                     Satyam Computer Services

                     Bioxcel
                     John Deer
                     Siemens Information Systems

                     Essar
                     L& T Infotech
                     Ltd

                     Evalueserve
                     Mindtree Consulting
                     Syntel

                     Global Logic
                     NewGen Software
                     Tata Consultancy Services

                     Grape City
                     Nicholas Piramal
                     Tech Mahindra

                     HCL Comnet
                     Panacea Biotech
                     Wipro Technologies



*Address:* University Institute of Engineering & Technology - Chandigarh, Panjab University, Chandigarh,Punjab - 160014, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Chandigarh College of Engineering & Technology Chandigarh*

*Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*Affiliation:* Panjab University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
Following is the list of our previous recruiters. 
    Infosys

    Infogain

    Birla Soft

    HCL

    Accenture

    L&T Infotech

     Oracle

     Second Foundation

    Tata Elxsi

    Tech Mahindra

    US Tech

     Nagarro

     Verizon

     I Flex

     Petron

    Eastman

     Cummins

    Wipro Technologies

    Livewire

     Era Constructions

     Patni Computers

     QA Infotech

     Godrej

     JSW

     Afcon

     Asian Motor Works

    Denso Corp.

    GVK

   Kazstroy

   Escorts

  L&T (ECC)

  Gannon Dunkerely Corp. Ltd.

  Impetus

  Puncomm

  Bayatree

 Punjloyd
*Address:* Chandigarh College of Engineering and Technology  Sector 26  Chandigarh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Guru Nanak Dev University Amritsar*

*Year of Establishment:* 1969.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics Technology
*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 28,240/- Per Year.

*Placement:* G.N.D.U. has a good track record of a large number of placements in the region. Many multinational corporations visit the G.N.D.U. campus annually to select the students from CSE, ECE, MBA and Food Technology departments.

*Address:* G.T Road, NH 1, Amritsar, Punjab, 143001, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) University College of Engineering, Patiala*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Punjabi University.

*Courses:*
Bachelor of Technology (Computer Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Mechanical Engineering)
*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 88,880/- 1st Instalment.

*Placement:*
Top Recruiting Companies

    L&T Infotech    Accenture    Aditi Technologies    Infosys    ATOS Origin    SIEMENS    Wipro    Satyam    TCS    Tech Mahindra    HCL    Trident
*Address:* University College oF Engineering, Punjabi University, Patiala , Punjab , India 147002.

----------


## amydecia

*Gulzar Group of Institute (GGI) Punjab*






Approved by AICTE and Punjab Technical University

    Courses:

        Automation & Robotics Engineering         
        Automobile Engineering
        Civil Engineering
        Computer Science & Engineering
        Electronics & Communication Engineering
        Electrical & Electronics Engineering
        Masters of Business Administration
        Mechanical Engineering



    Address: 

    Gulzar Group of Institutes,
    G T Road, Vill. Libra, Khanna (Punjab),

   Official Website: ggi.ac.in

----------


## Ranbir007

Which is better NIT Jalandhar or Thapar uni. regarding studies and placement????
PLZ HELP!!

----------


## dimpysingh

Thanks for giving details about the colleges....

----------


## regalwood

Anand Colleges of Engineering Management is managed by Anand Educational Trust. Anand educational trust was established by Anand in the ever lasting memory of Late Ashi Anand.   The Anand Educational Trust is in since 1987.

----------

